

The world's coolest machine learning internships - ahalan
http://bickson.blogspot.com/2012/01/worlds-coolest-machine-learning.html

======
pedalpete
If anybody is looking for an ML/NLP internship in Santiago chile, I've been
trying to find somebody down here, but no luck so far.

~~~
tangen
Hey,pedalpete, I am interested in your ML internship opportunity in Santiago.
Do you have a link or contact way to make further discussion? Thank you.

------
lallysingh
Is this really it? It seems like a lot more people have stuff going on in this
area.

~~~
achompas
Definitely not. I can think of a couple of teams in NY alone off the top of my
head: Knewton (where I'm interning now), Foursquare (summer only I think?),
Etsy (confirmed for summer)...

